# Grahphics Card Ranking 4th Time



## TheSandman

4th update of the list, where is number 2?

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...d-ranking.html -no1
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...kings-2-a.html -no2
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...rd-time-s.html -no3

3DFX
ATI
Intel
Matrox
Nvidia
S3

Geforce GTX295
Radeon HD5870
Radeon HD4870X2
Geforce GTX285
Radeon HD5850
Radeon HD4850X2
Geforce GTX 275
Geforce GTX 280
Geforce 9800GX2
Radeon HD4890
Geforce GTX 260-216
Geforce GTX 260
Radeon HD4870 1 GB
Radeon HD4870
Geforce 9800GTX+/GTS250
Geforce 8800Ultra
Geforce 8800GTX
Geforce 9800GTX
Radeon HD4850
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB (G92 Revision)
Radeon HD3870X2
Geforce 8800GT/9800GT/GTS240 512MB
Radeon HD4770
Radeon HD4830
Geforce 9600GT
Radeon HD4750
Radeon HD3870 512MB
Radeon HD 4670
Radeon HD2900XT 1GB
Radeon HD2900XT 512MB
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
Radeon HD2900Pro 512MB
Radeon HD3850 512MB
Geforce 8800GS/9600GSO 768mb
Radeon HD4650 512MB
Geforce 8800GT 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
Geforce 7950GX2
Geforce 8800GS/9600GSO 384mb
Geforce 9600GSO 512mb (G94)
Radeon HD3850 256MB
Radeon HD2900GT
Radeon X1950XTX
Geforce 7900GTX
Radeon X1900XTX
Radeon X1950XT
Radeon X1900XT 512MB
Radeon X1900XT 256MB
Geforce 7900GTO
Geforce 7800GTX 512MB
Geforce 7950GT
Geforce 8600GTS
Radeon X1950Pro 512MB
Radeon X1950Pro 256MB
Geforce 7900GT 512MB
Radeon X1800XT 512MB
Geforce 9500GT
Geforce 7900GT 256MB
Radeon X1800XT 256MB
Geforce 7800GTX 256MB
Radeon X1900GT
Geforce 7900GS
Geforce 7800GS Bliss+
Radeon X1950GT
Geforce 8600GT DDR3
Radeon X1900GT Rev2
Geforce 7800GT
Radeon X1800XL
Geforce 7800GS
Radeon X1800GTO
Radeon HD2600XT
Radeon HD3650
Radeon X1650XT
Geforce 9500GT DDR2
Radeon X850XTPE
Geforce 7600GT
Radeon X850XT
Geforce 8600GT DDR2
Geforce 7600GTS
Radeon HD2600Pro
Radeon X800XT/PE
Geforce 6800Ultra/EE
Geforce 6800GT
Geforce 6800GS
Radeon X800XL
Radeon X850Pro
Radeon X800pro
Radeon X800GTO/GTO2
Geforce 6800GS AGP
Chrome 440GTX
Geforce 8500GT
Chrome 430
Radeon X1650Pro
Radeon X1600XT
Geforce 7600GS
Radeon HD2400XT
Geforce 7300GT DDR3
Geforce 6800
Radeon X800GT
Radeon x800
Geforce 7300GT
Radeon X1300XT
Radeon X1600Pro
Radeon HD3450
Geforce 8400GS
Geforce 6800XT/LE
Geforce 6600GT
Radeon HD2400Pro
Radeon X700XT
Radeon 9800XT
Radeon X700Pro
Radeon 9800Pro
Radeon 9700Pro
Geforce 6600
Radeon 9800
Radeon X700
Radeon 9800SE 256bit
Chrome S27
Radeon 9700
Geforce 5950Ultra
Geforce 5900Ultra
Geforce5900
Geforce 5800Ultra
Geforce 5900XT
Geforce 5800
Radeon X1300Pro
Radeon X600XT
Radeon 9600XT
Geforce TI4800
Geforce TI4600
Radeon x600Pro
Radeon 9600Pro
Geforce TI4800SE
Geforce Ti4400
Radeon X1550
Radeon X1300
Radeon9500Pro
Radeon9800SE 128bit
Radeon X600
Radeon 9600
Radeon 9500
Geforce 6600LE
Radeon X1300SE
Geforce 6200
Geforce5700Ultra
Geforce5700
Geforce 7300GS
Geforce 6200LE
Radeon X550
Geforce 5600Ultra FC
Geforce 5600Ultra
Radeon 9550
Geforce TI4200
Geforce 5600
Geforce 5600XT
Radeon 9600SE
Geforce 7300LE
Radeon X1050
Radeon X300
Geforce 7300SE
Geforce 7200GS
Geforce 7100GS
Radeon 9550SE
Radeon 9200Pro
Geforce 3 TI500
Geforce 5500
Radeon 8500
Radeon 9000Pro
Radeon 9200
Geforce 5200Ultra
Radeon 9250
Radeon 9000
Matrox Parhelia
Geforce4 MX460
Geforce 5200
Voodoo5 6000
Geforce 3
Radeon 8500LE
Geforce 3 TI200
Geforce 4 MX 440
Radeon 9200SE
Geforce 2 Ultra
Radeon 7500
Geforce 2 Ti
Geforce 2 Pro
Voodoo5 5500
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 4 MX 420
Radeon DDR (later renamed Radeon 7200)
Geforce 256 DDR
Geforce 2 MX 400
Radeon SDR
Geforce 256
Savage 4
Geforce 2 MX
Voodoo 3 3500
Voodoo 3 3000
Riva TNT2 Ultra
Matrox G400
Radeon VE (later renamed Radeon 7000)
Voodoo3
Riva TNT2 2000
Voodoo4 4500
Voodoo3 1000
Voodoo2
Rage128 Pro
Riva TNT
Rage128
Intel i740
Savage 2000
Matrox G200
Voodoo Banshee
Rage3D Pro
VooDoo1
Riva128ZX
Riva128
Rage IIc
Rage3D

There an updated list

SLI/Crossfire

Geforce GTX295 SLI
Geforce GTX285 Tri SLI
Radeon HD4870X2 Crossfire
Geforce GTX280 Tri SLI
Radeon HD4850X2 Crossfire
Geforce GTX 260 216 Tri SLI
Geforce GTX 260 Tri SLI
Radeon HD4870 Tri Crossfire
Radeon HD 4850 Tri Crossfire
Geforce GTX 285 SLI
Geforce GTX 280 SLI
Geforce 9800GX2 SLI
Geforce 8800 Ultra Tri SLI
Geforce 9800GTX+ Tri SLI
Geforce 9800GTX Tri SLI
Geforce 8800GTX Tri SLI
Radeon HD4830 Tri Crossfire
Geforce GTX 260 216 SLI
Radeon HD 4870 Crossfire
Geforce GTX260 SLI
Radeon HD3870x2 Crossfire
Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
Geforce 8800Ultra SLI
Geforce 9800GTX+ SLI
Geforce 9800GTX SLI
Geforce 8800GTS SLI
Geforce 8800GTS 512 SLI
Radeon HD4830 Crossfire
Geforce 8800GT SLI
Geforce 9600GT SLI
Radeon HD3870 Crossfire
Radeon HD2900XT Crossfire
Geforce 8800GS SLI
Geforce 8800GT 256 SLI
Radeon HD3850 Crossfire
Geforce 7950GX2 SLI
Radeon HD2900 Pro Crossfire
Radeon HD2900GT Crossfire
Radeon x1950XTX Crossfire
Gefore 7900GTX SLI
Radeon 1900XTX Crossfire
Radeon 1950XT Crossfire
Geforce 7900GTO SLI
Geforce 7950GT SLI
Radeon 1950Pro Crossfire
Radeon 1900GT Crossfire
Geforce 8600GTS SLI
Geforce 7800GTX 512 SLI
Geforce 9500GT SLI
Geforce 7900GT SLI
Radeon 1950GT Crossfire
Radeon 1800XT Crossfire
Geforce 7800GTX SLI
Geforce 7800GT SLI
Radeon 1800XL Crossfire
Geforce 7600GT SLI
Radeon x850XT Crossfire
Geforce 6800Ultra SLI
Radeon 1650XT Crossfire
Geforce 6800GT SLI
Geforce 7600GS SLI
Geforce 6800 SLI
Radeon x1650Pro
Geforce 7300GT SLI
Radeon x1600XT
Geforce 6600GT SLI
Radeon x1600Pro
Geforce 6600DDR2 SLI
Geforce 6600 SLI
x1300xt Crossfire
Geforce 6200 SLI


----------



## Bloodfire

Woohoo! Thanks! This has to get stickied


----------



## coonsaa

Great List


----------



## corky dorkelson

I still say the 4850 is slightly better than the GTX+ especially since I own both.


----------



## TheSandman

its there


----------



## Akisame

No Hd 4830 either


----------



## Penicilyn

I would start chopping off after spot 100 really. At that point it's all just worthless anyways.


----------



## coonsaa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akisame* 
No Hd 4830 either









lol got that right


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akisame* 
No Hd 4830 either









yeah


----------



## coonsaa

I started to get my game on with 162. Woot for C&C and Starcraft
Then I upgraded to 132 after a few years with Guild Wars and LOTR BFME.
3 years ago I got 45 playing UT 2004 and Oblivion and even fallout 3.
Last week it was agin time for the upgrade and I got 20 the 9800GT.

GForce 4 MX 440... $60
6200... $80
GTS8600... $170
9800GT... $150

Memories of Installing them all yourself... Priceless

requests a chart for CPU's


----------



## TheSandman

4830 added


----------



## SyncMaster753

nice list, but i'm sure people are going to give you grief for some of the positions

*EDIT: be sure to give J3r3my and Astroz credit for their lists*


----------



## Akisame

Nice! me has 20th place








Edit: i thought the HD4770 would be between 4870 and 4850


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coonsaa* 
I started to get my game on with 162. Woot for C&C and Starcraft
Then I upgraded to 132 after a few years with Guild Wars and LOTR BFME.
3 years ago I got 45 playing UT 2004 and Oblivion and even fallout 3.
Last week it was agin time for the upgrade and I got 20 the 9800GT.

GForce 4 MX 440... $60
6200... $80
GTS8600... $170
9800GT... $150

Memories of Installing them all yourself... Priceless

requests a chart for CPU's

I could do a CPU chat but there isnt a general CPU area


----------



## ghozt302

I Remember buying the GFX 5900 Ultra 256mb for $499.99.. I
I think you can pick em up off ebay now for less than $25.00
Crazy


----------



## Akisame

With the rebranding thing nVidia is running for the last couple of years, i bet you will see your gtx 260 as Gts 510 in a couple of years for 60$ or less


----------



## Anth0789

Maybe some colour would be nice.


----------



## Rick Arter

Nice post my card is 5th but once I get the 285 I will be 3rd(for now).


----------



## PappyDan

well now that we have the option to run multi cards.
what is the rank in SLI or crossfire.
and also how will it stand out with a dedacated physx card.
then we can do witch combo's work the best and what card is over kill as a physx card.


----------



## Slipp

Woot.
5th place xD


----------



## sgdude

7800 gs bliss plus is in front of 7800GT? O RLY?
and a 285 beats a 4850 x2 but the 4850 x2 beats a 280? i guess this is possible, and i thought thats how it was too, but after thinking about it that means the 4850 x2 beats the gtx 280 by a SUPER NARROW margin.


----------



## GuilT1

I thought 260-216 was equal to 4870 1gb. Anyway, great to see a new list.


----------



## SmasherBasher

What is a GTS250? (Line 12 of OP)


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

THIS CHART ROCKS

as long as its kept current it should definitely be stickied

graphics card progression = 197-172-151-59-28-19-20-9(on the way)-20+9(near future)


----------



## low strife

4770 is better than a 4830?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
What is a GTS250? (Line 12 of OP)


Re-branded 9800GTX+.


----------



## Arbiter419

Wow, I had no idea that the 3870x2 and 9800GTX + were comparable cards.

Is this true?


----------



## killerhz

Wow I would never have guess that the 295 beats the X2. Nice list though great work man. +1 for the info.


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuilT1* 
I thought 260-216 was equal to 4870 1gb. Anyway, great to see a new list.

at first release the 4870 was a little ahead but then nvidia dropped the 180.xx drivers and the 260-216 got its full potential realized


----------



## version2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
I would start chopping off after spot 100 really. At that point it's all just worthless anyways.

I *completely* disagree. I often find old video cards and want to know how well they will preform against other cards. I used previous "Graphics Card Ranking" threads to help determine this. A full list is necessary for historical reasons.

BTW, the title of this thread is misspelled.

I'd like to see some color coating if you have the time. You could to a simple replacement to replace every instance of "GeForce" with "GeForce" in the green color. That would help readability.


----------



## sgdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbiter419* 
Wow, I had no idea that the 3870x2 and 9800GTX + were comparable cards.

Is this true?

the 3870x2 i remember was about 10% better than an 8800 ultra. So it probably beats the GTX+ by a tiny bit, so I guess they are comparable. It used a pci-e 1.1 bridge and only 512mb vram per card. Im not too sure how much either of those really matter though for most games.


----------



## rex922

damn my pc is old my graphics card is ranked over a 100 on that list


----------



## TheSandman

Alot of it was copied from the other ranking thread. But yes it will be kept updated and provide benchmarks from hardware sites more than one benchmark program please, and ill move cards around. The bottom cards i fixed personally because i read old reviews for fun. As for the 7800GS Bliss+ yes it does beat the 7800GT its a 7900GS AGP in truth, just called a 7800GS to not piss of nividia, but specs are 20pp, 450mhz core, 1360mhz DDR3 memory 256bit.


----------



## noobdown

2 things. no 9800gtx. also the 4830 is better than a gts. i down graded from a 9800gtx to a 4830 and they proform similar with the 980gtx winning by a slight margin.


----------



## Pings

Thanks for this. It should be stickied if you keep it up.


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


2 things. no 9800gtx. also the 4830 is better than a gts. i down graded from a 9800gtx to a 4830 and they proform similar with the 980gtx winning by a slight margin.


9800GTX is there, and I moved the 4830, like i said alot of this is the old list.

Added 8800GS/9600GSO 768mb and 9600GSO 512mb G94


----------



## ZTR1760

isnt the 4850x2 ever so slightly faster than a GTX 285


----------



## akeedthe

finally a new thread!!!


----------



## edwardm

cool thread, make sticky!


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*


isnt the 4850x2 ever so slightly faster than a GTX 285










need more than one benchmark


----------



## Photographer

yey at least my card comes in the top 50


----------



## sLowEnd

I'm quite sure these 2 are above the 8800GTS 320

Geforce 8800GS/9600GSO 384mb
Radeon HD 4670
I know the 8800GS is better for sure

Oh and you might want to fix

Radeon 9500GT
I wasn't aware the Geforce 7600GTS existed, but if it did, why is it below the 7600GT?


----------



## dominique120

god work dude


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
I'm quite sure these 2 are above the 8800GTS 320

Geforce 8800GS/9600GSO 384mb
Radeon HD 4670
I know the 8800GS is better for sure

Oh and you might want to fix

Radeon 9500GT
I wasn't aware the Geforce 7600GTS existed, but if it did, why is it below the 7600GT?

the 7600GTS was a card with a 400mhz Core and 1400mhz ram thats why.

Also the 8800GS 384 wouldnt beat the 8800GTS320, less bandwith, half the rops. Now OC'd you bet it would.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 

Also the 8800GS 384 wouldnt beat the 8800GTS320, less bandwith, half the rops. Now OC'd you bet it would.

But you forget the 8800GS has twice the TMU's, is G92, and has more memory for AA/AF


----------



## Anth0789

I dont know if you noticed your threads title says Grahphics, its Graphics...


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thesandman*


4th update of the list, where is number 2?

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...tml#post581238 -no1
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...rd-time-s.html -no3

3dfx
ati
intel
matrox
nvidia
s3

geforce gtx295
radeon hd4870x2
geforce gtx285
radeon hd4850x2
geforce gtx 280
geforce 9800gx2
geforce gtx 260-216
radeon hd4870 1 gb
radeon hd4870
geforce gtx 260

there an updated list


gtx 260-216 > 9800gx2


----------



## IEATFISH

List No. 2


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
gtx 260-216 > 9800gx2

That's not true. The 9800GX2 performs closer to the GTX280 than the 260


----------



## TheSandman

yes i know slowend


----------



## edwardm

where does the hd 4650 place?


----------



## Ben the OCer

This should be fixed:

Quote:



59. Geforce 8600GT 512MB
60. Radeon 9500GT
61. Geforce 8600GT 256MB


The 9500GT is an nVidia Geforce card not an ATI Radeon card. I think it would be helpful if you put the memory types for cards that are known to come in multiple flavors. Even if you don't have both card flavors on the list. Like the 9600GSO G92 has a GDDR3 and GDDR2 version and it's the same with the 9500GT. By the way if the 9500GT on your list is the reverence one with GDDR3 memory I think it should be at least higher than both 8600GTs.


----------



## Mr Bear

Theres a gap between Voodoo 2 and Voodoo 4.. There are at least 2 Voodoo 3 models.. The 3000 and the 3500TV


----------



## TheSandman

updated


----------



## TheSandman

bump


----------



## sLowEnd

You may want to remove

Geforce 7800GS Bliss+

Factory overclocked cards shouldn't be on there


----------



## TheSandman

its not, its a 7900GS core on the 7800GS PCB


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


its not, its a 7900GS core on the 7800GS PCB


Well it should still be gone since it's a 7900GS lol


----------



## Maddog7771

were is the 260 55nm core 216 edition and i tought the 260 was better than the 9800gx2 at least in Dx10 or am i mistaken cool list tough


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


were is the 260 55nm core 216 edition and i tought the 260 was better than the 9800gx2 at least in Dx10 or am i mistaken cool list tough


The 9800GX2 performs closer to the GTX280 than the GTX260


----------



## Hexa

Where would this rank?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102826

It's just a Radeon 4870 but it's got 2gig memory instead of 1 gig.


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


Where would this rank?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102826

It's just a Radeon 4870 but it's got 2gig memory instead of 1 gig.


the same overkill ram


----------



## NrGx

HD 4870 1GB > GTX260 216 in my opinion.


----------



## TheSandman

yes but to change it we need hard core facts


----------



## coonsaa

Might have been said once... here is it again I want a crossfire and sli setup list mixed in lol


----------



## TheSandman

its possible ill work on it a little


----------



## TheSandman

made a rough SLI list will color code it once we start getting it worked out. Placed them where I think they go lol


----------



## Bazuny

Lol! My card i currently have in my junker setup is no. 125!!! WOO i always thought my buddies comp was better than mine because of his Video card but mines almost like 20 spots above his! now i can laugh at him! yay


----------



## rico2001

4850 X2 > GTX285 (in my opinion)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


4850 X2 > GTX285 (in my opinion)


Yeah maybe:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid..._14.html#sect1


----------



## Krud

8800GTS 512 SLI is worse than the 320 / 640?


----------



## Anth0789

Im assuming you can probably put the 4890 under the GTX 285 once its out. Dont know about the GTX 275 though...


----------



## dieanotherday

add the price too =D.


----------



## version2

Missing the 4350. I didn't even know it existed until I saw this deal.


----------



## Kitarist

nice list but it needs to be updated


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Bump for updates. 4890 and such...


----------



## Adrienspawn

GTX285 Tri-Sli > GTX295 Quad-Sli


----------



## ZealotKi11er

4870 1GB beats GTX260 Core 216 even in Crysis.


----------



## sLowEnd

Why is the 4830 above the 8800GTS 512mb?

o_o


----------



## uNeec

Geforce 8800GTS 512MB (G92 Revision) should be #14


----------



## nseaton1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


GTX285 Tri-Sli > GTX295 Quad-Sli


+1

What are you using for reference? Game playing or benchmarks?


----------



## SLeeZeY

4670 should be 1 or 2 places higher, its pretty equal with a 3850 depending on your res or AA settings.


----------



## Anth0789

Great another GPU Card Ranking thread that doesn't get updated.


----------



## sixor

# Voodoo 3 3000
# Riva TNT2 Ultra
# Matrox G400
# Radeon VE (later renamed Radeon 7000)
# Voodoo3
# Riva TNT2 2000
# Voodoo4 4500
# Voodoo3 1000
# Voodoo2
# Rage128 Pro
# Riva TNT
# Rage128

no way, rage 128 was just behind tnt2 and voodoo 3000


----------



## tenzo19

dead thread guys, just like the other graphic ranking threads


----------



## Anth0789

I almost feel like starting my thread on this since I update daily.


----------



## TF876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I almost feel like starting my thread on this since I update daily.


Do it.

Also I don't see a HD 4650 in there.


----------



## Drizzt5

Missing

GTX 275 -> Probably either above or below the gtx 280. I heard people say its better.
HD 4890 -> Below the gtx 285. It's close, it wins sometimes... but gtx 285 still has it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Missing

GTX 275 -> Probably either above or below the gtx 280. I heard people say its better.
HD 4890 -> Below the gtx 285. It's close, it wins sometimes... but gtx 285 still has it.



-----> 
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...time-last.html


----------



## TheSandman

hey ok im here hold your horses


----------



## TheSandman

and yes the rage 128 was that bad i went and looked @ old reviews on the cards and yes they actully do that bad


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

aww come ON. 8800 Ultra is faster than a 9800GTX+ by far.


----------



## Conley

GTX 275 goes above HD4890. Here's some graphs from a GTX 275 roundup, and another graph with an OC version of HD 4890.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...le-bfg-16.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/944/6/

You might want to put 275 in front of 280, also.

http://www.futurelooks.com/zotac-gef...card-review/3/


----------



## CJRhoades

Your missing Radeon HD 4650. It's slightly better than the 9600GT but I don't know much else of where it stands on the list.


----------



## TheSandman

the 4650 is slightly slower than an HD3850, it is not faster than a 9600GT.

also according to your only working link the 4890 wins 3 out of 5 game tests


----------



## Xenomorph

This thread is amazing. I always go to them when I want to compare cards.

I only have one issue: the placement of the Voodoo Banshee on the list.

That was a card that ran *faster* than a single Voodoo 2, and could play many games faster than it as well. The Voodoo 2 outperformed it in multi-texture games only, or when it was configured via SLI. They were using pretty much the same 3D hardware, but the Banshee was shipped clocked 10%-15% faster.

Yet, the Voodoo Banshee is placed several spots lower than the Voodoo 2, without "SLI" being mentioned anywhere.

I can understand maybe placing the Voodoo2 above the Banshee because it "could" do better in some configurations, but it seems to be placed WAY above the Banshee (without mention of SLI), even when the Banshee was considered a "better" card in many ways. It was what became the Voodoo 3 after all ("Banshee 2" would have been a more appropriate name for that).

Voodoo 2 in SLI
.
.
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo 2


----------



## UkGouki

woohoo my 9800gtx+'s are in the top 20 im happy with that


----------



## Jewels

Interesting observation (to me at least):

Present, GTX 295, (#1)
2Â½ years ago, 8800 GTX (#20)
5 years ago, 6800 Ultra (#80)


----------



## Blackhawk4

Nvidia keeps on impressing me....but **** can it hurt your wallet at times.


----------



## TF876

The 4650 is below the 9600GSO and surely the 4670 shouldnt be lower than the 4650.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TF876* 
The 4650 is below the 9600GSO and surely the 4670 shouldnt be lower than the 4650.

That is why my thread is more accurate:
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...time-last.html


----------



## TheSandman

my thread is accurate and based on actual reviews not guess'd on no offense but I see several problems with your thread. If a card ranking needs an update provide more than 1 benchmark to show its better and be aware i will look @ the entire review not just the benchmark im sent to. These placeings are relevant to the latest actual data submitted to it.

Now the 4670 did somehow end up in the wrong place, but the 4650 data is accurate to launch data, which is where all cards are put in relation to there launch day reviews, if you have updated benchmarks to change a postion please do post. And please do post here

preforming work based on
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/g...1050,1197.html


----------



## Afromee

Can we get a GTX275 Sli in there plz









But i'm guessing it will come in at 11'th , so if its gonna be to much work changing all the numbers , its ok.


----------



## TheSandman

im doing reasearch ect on desktop wanna get this list better looking and more in line with my other 2 info threads


----------



## Afromee

O ok , ty for the great work anyway !


----------



## videoman5

Lolwut, the 4830 beats out the 8800gt.


----------



## TheSandman

not in puremod let me explain here, puremode is with no AA or AF on the reason for this is quite simple, as drivers change so does AA and AF preforamce due to tweaks to lower IQ or improvements to it, meaning card prefroamce changes, the only way to truly stay consistent is look at pure no AA or AF as drivers dont sway this catagroy alot one way or the other and I also feel in pure we get a better idea of the cards, as AA and AF are extra features you can turn on if you wish, untill DX11 they are not mandatory just like DX7 video cards didnt have to have a vertex shader


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


not in puremod let me explain here, puremode is with no AA or AF on the reason for this is quite simple, as drivers change so does AA and AF preforamce due to tweaks to lower IQ or improvements to it, meaning card prefroamce changes, the only way to truly stay consistent is look at pure no AA or AF as drivers dont sway this catagroy alot one way or the other and I also feel in pure we get a better idea of the cards, as AA and AF are extra features you can turn on if you wish, untill DX11 they are not mandatory just like DX7 video cards didnt have to have a vertex shader


But across the board the 4830 wins out over the 8800GT most of the time. Basing a list off one source of data is not reliable, nor trustworthy.


----------



## TheSandman

based it off tomshardware chart for average data across all tests ran and then he gives average preformance placement based on the scores seen in the games. Seems fair to me


----------



## icyblizard

Great work updating this thread, hopfully there wont be a 5th one


----------



## ckybam3

vote for sticky. I really could have used this when i got my rig a month ago.


----------



## MintMouse

No 4890 in crossfire?


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


I would start chopping off after spot 100 really. At that point it's all just worthless anyways.



Not for people still using cards in that ratings segment, in fact such a broad ranking helps those with well and truly 'outdated' graphics cards see where their next intended purchase will land them performance gain wise!


----------



## TheSandman

expect major overhaul in a few hours


----------



## tenzo19

we have a 5th time ranking though right...?


----------



## Enigma8750

bump


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jewels* 
Interesting observation (to me at least):

Present, GTX 295, (#1)
2Â½ years ago, 8800 GTX (#20)
5 years ago, 6800 Ultra (#80)

The X850XT PE is actually quite a bit faster than the 6800 Ultra.

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/...icle/index.htm


----------



## TheSandman

updated


----------



## cky2k6

Don't really understand your ranking at the top? gtx295 is still faster than 5870 in most spots, and 5850 as well as 4850x2 are both certainly faster than a gtx 285.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cky2k6*


Don't really understand your ranking at the top? gtx295 is still faster than 5870 in most spots, and 5850 as well as 4850x2 are both certainly faster than a gtx 285.


He might have been basing that off the terrible PC Perspective review. It showed the 5850 being barely faster than a GTX 275, when all of the other reviews, including the always reliable Guru3d, show it dominating the GTX 285.


----------



## i7bigrig

Ummm the gtx 295 is faster than the 5870


----------



## gothev

Hows does a 9800X2 beat a 4890 and a 275 beat a 4890? Rubbish


----------



## Sickened1

I never take his rankings seriously. The top's are why.


----------



## saulin

The 275 beats a 4890 FYI. But the 5850 beats the 285.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


The 275 beats a 4890 FYI.


It's almost dead-even, so I wouldn't say it beats it. It's more half-and-half on what games which card does better in.


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It's almost dead-even, so I wouldn't say it beats it. It's more half-and-half on what games which card does better in.



I suggest you go to techpowerup and find a 4890 or GTX 275 review. Or even the latest 5850 review


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
I never take his rankings seriously. The top's are why.

If you dont like his list look at mine.








http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...time-last.html


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
I suggest you go to techpowerup and find a 4890 or GTX 275 review. Or even the latest 5850 review









I suggest you go look at more than one site's reviews to make up your mind. There IS a noticeable number of instances of the 4890 beating the GTX275; like I said it depends on the game. Averaged out, the 2 cards are very close to performing the same. The real question is, after the drivers mature, will the 5770 come as close?


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I suggest you go look at more than one site's reviews to make up your mind. There IS a noticeable number of instances of the 4890 beating the GTX275; like I said it depends on the game. Averaged out, the 2 cards are very close to performing the same. The real question is, after the drivers mature, will the 5770 come as close?


Not so. I suggest you look into more review sites









The GTX 275 is faster. There might be 3-4 games out 12 where the 4890 wins that doesn't make it a faster card though









I preffer TPU because it's the best review site. It tests a lot of cards and compares them all. It tests them all at the same settings too. It gives you the best performance card and the best card for your money as well.

It gives you an overal percentage of how fast a card is compared to another.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


I preffer TPU because it's the best review site.


Extremely subjective. You can't just stick to one site because you think it's the best. Compare their test bench with other sites', and the results with them. You might be surprised.


----------



## sLowEnd

The 5850 and 4850X2 are faster than the GTX285


----------



## ekul

No rankings for the Geforce G and GT series?


----------



## saulin

a 5870 beating a 4870x2? I thought it is the other way around. At least it looks that way on reviews. Also a GTX 280 gets beat by a GTX 275? for real? I always though the 280 had better specs.

**Edit**

Actually that's interesting

The GTX 280 and 275 offer exactly the same performance at pretty much all resolutions. The GTX 275 even beats it by 1% at the lower resolutions.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/30.html


----------



## IEATFISH

Please use this thread for further discussion:

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...time-last.html


----------



## saulin

Oh I see. This is not the most up to date. Please close this one


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Shouldn't the 5850 be above the GTX 285?


----------



## coffeejunky

As has been said, this thread is pretty much obsolete, Please continue discussion in the new thread -
5th Time


----------

